# [solved]Can't use layman behind proxy, ideas?

## Narius

there are some e-builds that I want access to via layman, so I emerged layman, but it won't download the list from the internet, emerge works fine since I updated the settings for http_proxy and ftp_proxy, other programmes like ping still don't work, and links doesn't work unless I give it the option specifically i.e. with the -http-proxy option given.

What I get from layman (eventually) after doing running layman -L is

```

* Failed to update the overlay list from: http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt

* Error was:

* [Errno socket error] (110, 'Connection timed out')

* Failed to read a cached version of the overlay list from http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt. You probably did not download the file before. The corresponding entry in your layman.cfg file will be disregarded.

* Error was:

* Failed to read the overlay list at ("/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml")!

* Error was:

* [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/portage/local/layman/cache_65bd38402ac8431067b54904bd2ed2d1.xml'

```

ThanksLast edited by Narius on Thu Feb 01, 2007 7:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## brrrt

Check your proxy-configuration in /etc/layman/layman.cfg

```

...

#-----------------------------------------------------------

# Proxy support

#

#proxy  : http://www.my-proxy.org:3128

```

----------

## Narius

Thanks, it now works

----------

